# Is my machine faulty?



## pdes (Feb 27, 2017)

I have a new De'longhi Eletta Plus bean to coffee machine. The drip tray fills up with water over a week or so despite all rinsing water being captured in a container. I need to know if this is normal or if there is an internal leak. I have mailed Customer Services twice but have had no reply and their chat line times out!

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pdes said:


> I have a new De'longhi Eletta Plus bean to coffee machine. The drip tray fills up with water over a week or so despite all rinsing water being captured in a container. I need to know if this is normal or if there is an internal leak. I have mailed Customer Services twice but have had no reply and their chat line times out!
> 
> Thanks


Post a photo of the entire drip tray attachment (all of it) without the cup rack and I can tell you if it's normal or not.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pdes said:


> I have a new De'longhi Eletta Plus bean to coffee machine. The drip tray fills up with water over a week or so despite all rinsing water being captured in a container. I need to know if this is normal or if there is an internal leak. I have mailed Customer Services twice but have had no reply and their chat line times out!
> 
> Thanks


No it's not faulty


----------



## pdes (Feb 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> No it's not faulty


Thanks Dave. Presume you don't need the photo now. Out of interest, any idea why this water escapes?

Cheers


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

pdes said:


> Thanks Dave. Presume you don't need the photo now. Out of interest, any idea why this water escapes?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, it's just part of the way the machine has to operate...rinse water and residual water from the coffee making process. you caught one lot, but not the other.


----------



## pdes (Feb 27, 2017)

DavecUK said:


> Yes, it's just part of the way the machine has to operate...rinse water and residual water from the coffee making process. you caught one lot, but not the other.


But I diligently captured all the rinse water and when I pour it away, it's not discoloured. This is a constant occurance, not a one off where I failed to capture the rinse.

However, looking at the drip tray,






it seems there is an extension that slots in under the machine on the left that could be designed to catch water. I wonder if its something to do with the steamer which I use all the time. (there is no milk attachment on this machine).

Cheers


----------

